# Marriott Cypress Harbour Orlando



## Snorkey

12/13-12/20 2 bedroom sleeps 8  $700

I have other weeks available including 12/20 - 12/27 so PM me.

Two-bedroom, sleeps 8 with full kitchen & living room!

At Marriott's Cypress Harbour, guests will encounter a nautical ambiance, with long, shady walkways, lakeside sundecks, a beach area, and cool screened porches. The many amenities include a lighted tennis court, in-room laundry, a serene lake, three heated pools, minigolf, putting area, sand volleyball, a fitness center, relaxing clubhouse, activities planned by an on-site recreation staff, Pizza Hut Express, The Galley Grill, Pavilion Bar, and The MarketPlace convenience store, with your favorite brand-name treats. The Cypress Spa offers a variety of treatments and a serenity garden. The Marriott's Grande Pines Golf Club is adjacent to the resort. Theme parks are minutes away.


----------



## Snorkey

12/20 - 12/27 still available.

12/13-12/20 is on hold.


----------



## djp

I am looking for week 52- (25,26,27) -jan2- any help?


----------



## Snorkey

Sorry.

Only 12/20 - 12/27.


----------



## ccy

djp said:


> I am looking for week 52- (25,26,27) -jan2- any help?




Hi.  are you still looking?  Did you get my pm?  I have a 2br at Sheraton Vistana Villages from Dec 26-Jan 2 if you're interested.


----------



## Lingber

Any availablility Thanksgiving week in a two bedroom?


----------



## ouaifer

_I had sent you a message wrt the 20th date on *13November* and never received a response????_


----------



## Snorkey

Sorry.  I have been away.  I am back.

This unit is still available.  thanks.


----------



## Snorkey

12/20 - 12/23 available.
12/24 - 12/27 available.

$100/ night.


----------



## jason3333w

dec 20-27 still available?


----------

